

The Math of Music - bromagosa
http://simberon.blogspot.com.es/2013/04/the-math-of-music-part-1.html

======
bromagosa
Part Two: [http://simberon.blogspot.com.es/2013/04/the-math-of-music-
pa...](http://simberon.blogspot.com.es/2013/04/the-math-of-music-part-2.html)

Part Three: [http://simberon.blogspot.com.es/2013/04/the-math-of-music-
pa...](http://simberon.blogspot.com.es/2013/04/the-math-of-music-part-3.html)

